# Post Something About The User Above You...



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2013)

_Just as the title says, post something about the user above you and that user only._ 
This is meant to be fun so if anyone has anything blatantly rude and insulting to say to someone I'm deleting it. :smash:

ok...go!

:eat_popcorn:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

Rip is on a tear tonight! 

(And that's good because it livens things up) 

:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2013)

Kevin Kevin bo bevin fee fi bo bevin Kevin.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 15, 2013)

Greg is a mechanical Jedi Master !


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

Scott is from Kentucky, lives in New York, and says Greg is a mechanical Jedi Master . . . .


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm just not sure what I could say that Rip wouldn't delete!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 15, 2013)

How's that new moonshine still working out for you Henry ? Watch close for them revenuers, they's tricky and real sneaky, you don't want to be a guest of Uncle Obama. We may never see you again.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2013)

Senc has referred a bunch of people to the site.


----------



## therichinc (Jun 15, 2013)

This woodtickgreg guy has been here forever....


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 16, 2013)

Rich has some sick looking wood hanging around his shop, but he never gets a chance to work the wood because he is too busy just making a living and taking care of his family. A common lament that many of us share.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 16, 2013)

David has the world's coolest moustache. Very refined.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

Kenbo is my favorite Canadian brother and very detail oriented........ok extremely detail oriented.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2013)

After seeing Greg's tools, it's nice that he can recognize OCD attention to detail in another.

Now you and Kenbo can go wash your hands repeatedly...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

DKMD said:


> After seeing Greg's tools, it's nice that he can recognize OCD attention to detail in another.
> 
> Now you and Kenbo can go wash your hands repeatedly...


Now that's funny!  If you saw my shop you would know that we are polar opposites, it's just trashed!  I just seem to move from one pile to another lately.:sad:
But The good doctor has given his professional medical opinion so it must be so. :dunno:
Oh and the good doctor is a world class turner himself!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> How's that new moonshine still working out for you Henry ? Watch close for them revenuers, they's tricky and real sneaky, you don't want to be a guest of Uncle Obama. We may never see you again.


Joe's the man when it comes to DIW,  but nuts for living in the Az. heat.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 16, 2013)

I hear Greg likes to try new things that he hasn't done before. I hear he's looking for the tallest tree in the neighborhood to bungee jump from...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

Mike's mouse is a woody.


----------



## drycreek (Jun 16, 2013)

Kevin is the best confused shipping man that I know.[/i]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2013)

^^needs an avatar...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> ^^needs an avatar...



^^Is right about 'creeks need of an avatar.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 15, 2013)

^his real name is really Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^ ... rarely does count beans but likes to eat them. Wife complains too . . . .


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 16, 2013)

Diver of deep waters. Chainsaw Kung Fu King. Crotchety by birth.


----------

